# dead hen



## shorebilly (Mar 16, 2014)

hay guys new here ,, had chickens when I was young never seen this before.. one of the hens a year old free range , she was healthy until 3 to 4 days ago acting funny almost like brooding . but she wouldn't go in chicken house but stayed close hideing . under the tractor the next day under a trailer , one day under the skate ramp seemed she got weaker as the days went on. I put her in the hen house separate from the others . went out this morning and she died . we have been having some really weird weather lately it goes from 20 to 60 deg in a day lot of rain and snow , snow doesnt last long here we are 5 miles from the ocean . in Delaware 5 miles from Maryland , there house is dry and there run is dry . but they do free range and we use a heat lamp on cold nights , and on cold days they wont come out . I don't blame them


----------

